# Droidx Rooting From Ubuntu



## searayman (Jun 10, 2011)

I have read a lot on one click root from windows for the droidx, but they all are instructions from windows. I no longer have a windows machine and wanted to know if this one click root method would work from linux and if so I could I go about doing it?


----------



## thebust (Aug 27, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com...4595#entry74595

Should work, haven't used it specifically on Ubuntu but guessing there will be no hang ups

edit: keep us updated, if you need further assistance, feel free to ask here or pm


----------



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

What ROM are you on?


----------

